# Lake Cassidy?



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Has any one ever fished lake Cassidy in Ponce Deleon? If so any tips you would like to share, not asking for your spot just lure selection.

Thanks


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

It's been years since I fished Cassidy, but good fish can be caught out there. The water is very clear and it has a beautiful grass and cypress tree shoreline. There are some springs in the lake if you can find them. Also, there is only one sand public launching spot. It's hard pack with gradual slope so no problem with the trailer. With the heat you can expect the spot will be crowded with rigs on weekends. People swim in the area as well but it's a big lake.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

That place is ALWAYS loaded with skiers and party crowds during the spring and summer. i wouldn't suggest going there if you're looking for somewhere that's calm and quiet.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks guys for the info, yeah I try to stay away from skiers but if I can get there early that morning we should be fine before it get too crowded.


----------

